# Tres bizzare probleme d'affichage.



## ibanezmac (23 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir à tous.
Sacré problème que je vais vous expliquer. Et j'espère trouver la solution.
J'ai offert en cadeau d'anniversaire à mon beau frère mon ancien PM dual G4 1.6 Ghz doté d'une Ati Radeon 9000 Pro Mac édition et je lui ai trouvé un écran plat 17 pouces Packart Bell VGA.
Plusieurs systèmes dessus : un 10.4.11 vierge de tout logiciel et un 10.5.8 bourré de logiciels.
Sous 10.4.11 ca démarre sans problème. Sous 10.5.8 ca commence à démarrer normalement puis la roue s'arrête et pouf ! l'écran dit "Hors limite" en devenant noir et tombe en mode économie d'énergie.
Je pense avoir tout tenté pour résoudre le problème.
Sur mon moniteur NEC 20WGX, ce 10.5.8 démarre sans broncher. Comment je suis branché sur le Packart Bell ? Sortie DVI de la Radeon 9000 Pro, adaptateur VGA-DVI.
J'ai tenté de changer la résolution, sans résultat. J'ai réinstallé un 10.5 tout frais (en conservant l'user et les préférences), sans résultat également.
On peut en conclure que ca vient de l'écran. Mais pourquoi ca marche avec Tiger et ca marche plus avec 10.5.8 ?
J'ai jamais vu un truc pareil...Hallucinant !
Je suis bien sûr dispo pour des questions et suggestions éventuelles.
Merci pour le coup de main.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

Et si tu démarres ton 10.5 sans les extensions (touche shift enfoncée au démarrage), as tu le même comportement ?


----------



## huguesdelamure (23 Avril 2014)

C'est peut être juste que la définition par défaut de Leopard au démarrage est plus haute que celle de ton écran  essaie de demmarrer depuis un écran 1080p et re-règle la définition


----------



## ibanezmac (24 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Et si tu démarres ton 10.5 sans les extensions (touche shift enfoncée au démarrage), as tu le même comportement ?



Hello Sly 

Oui j'ai essayé et j'ai oublié de le préciser.
Eh bien oui, ca démarre sans les extensions (shift au démarrage)
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai tenté de réinstaller le système... J'ai pas trouvé la
MAJ combo sur le site d'Apple mais j'ai peut être pas bien cherché.
J'en ai conclu qu'il "manquait" quelque chose dans le système...
Ce qui est pas logique c'est que ca tourne sur mon NEC 20WGX.
La seule différence c'est que je rentre en DVI dedans au lieu de rentrer en VGA + adaptateur.
Je prévois d'entrer en VGA sur mon NEC, pour voir si ca tourne.
Tu as une solution ?  Parce que la je m'y perds. Jamais vu un truc pareil...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




huguesdelamure a dit:


> C'est peut être juste que la définition par défaut de Leopard au démarrage est plus haute que celle de ton écran  essaie de demmarrer depuis un écran 1080p et re-règle la définition



Hello !

Hmmm...J'ai déjà tenté ça sur mon NEC...
J'en ai d'ailleurs essayé plein...même le 800*600 ! :rateau:
C'est à l'affichage de la résolution choisie que ca coince.
Je me demande ce qui manque...
Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2014)

ibanezmac a dit:


> Hello Sly
> 
> Oui j'ai essayé et j'ai oublié de le préciser.
> Eh bien oui, ca démarre sans les extensions (shift au démarrage)
> ...


Si un démarrage sans extension fait que tu visualises sur ton écran Packart Bell, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il manque une extension dans ton OS actuel.
C'est plutôt le contraire, tu as une extension qui empêche l'affichage sur ton écran Packart Bell Reste à trouver laquelle / lesquelles (peut être une extension de carte graphique)


----------



## ibanezmac (24 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si un démarrage sans extension fait que tu visualises sur ton écran Packart Bell, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il manque une extension dans ton OS actuel.
> C'est plutôt le contraire, tu as une extension qui empêche l'affichage sur ton écran Packart Bell&#8230; Reste à trouver laquelle / lesquelles&#8230; (peut être une extension de carte graphique&#8230



Ouch.... Alors la... Comment et où chercher ? 
Ce genre de truc peut se trouver n'importe où dans le système et pas seulement dans
le tiroir extensions....
Merci à toi !
Je vais essayer de chercher...ca va pas être facile...

Re !
J'ai trouvé des .kext, des .bundle, des .plugin pour du materiel ATI Radeon mais rien de spécifique pour la 9000.
Trouvé un ATIDevice dans AppleNDRV. Viré dans Extensions du système deux trucs ayant rapport avec Virtual pc...
Ha... un IOGraphicsfamily.kext.... je vire ou pas ? Je suppose que les drivers sont pas recréés à chaque boot...Je préfère pas les enlever. J'ai passé l'écran en 1280*1024 60 Hz..ca passe tout debout...mais comme le driver n'est pas chargé, le déplacement des fenêtre n'est pas fluide...J'ai viré le fichier cache de ces extensions, il avait ete recréé au démarrage...
Autrement je ne sais pas quoi virer ou rajouter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

Att : Sly54

Re !

Ca marche ! En 1280*1024 60 Hz !
A mon humble avis, le fichier cache faisait des siennes...
J'aurais appris quelque chose aujourd'hui...

Merci pour ton coup de main, je pense que je n'aurais pas réussi sans ton aide.


Topic clos.

Amicalement !


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2014)

ibanezmac a dit:


> Ce genre de truc peut se trouver n'importe où dans le système et pas seulement dans le tiroir extensions....


Ca devrait être dans le dossier Extensions dans la mesure ou c'est désactivé par le démarrage en mode sans extensions&#8230;




ibanezmac a dit:


> Je suppose que les drivers sont pas recréés à chaque boot...Je préfère pas les enlever.


Effectivement, ils ne sont pas recréés au boot (pas comme les fichiers .plist ).
Maintenant, je n'en sais pas plus et ne saurai te conseiller efficacement sur quoi enlever&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




ibanezmac a dit:


> Ca marche ! En 1280*1024 60 Hz !
> A mon humble avis, le fichier cache faisait des siennes...
> J'aurais appris quelque chose aujourd'hui...


Je découvre ton edit !

Cool pour toi 

Tu peux marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus


----------

